# Need a filter in a 5 gallon tank?



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but not to fish. I currently have 6 tanks as I am breeding guppies to sell. Along the way I purchased my first betta and fell in love with the fish. I now have 2 betta's, one in a 10 gallon with some guppies, and another in a 3 gallon eclipse by himself. 

My daughter wants to pick our her own betta for her room and I do have an empty 5 gallon tank and an extra heater on hand. I also have an air pump available and can set it on low to high. Do I need to purchase a filter?

I am very faithful with my water changes. My baby guppies get one every second day to help speed their growth so it wouldn't be much more work to do extra water changes on the new betta tank. 

Thanks for your input, I look forward to being part of this forum!

Deeann


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.You don't have to have a filter if you are doing frequent water changes.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

How about a sponge filter since you already have an air pump?  I'm a noob, please let someone else confirm.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

Personally I really don't like large water changes, not due to laziness or anything but in my experience fish are happier/healthier in cycled tanks compared to uncycled tanks with frequent major water changes. 

For my bettas I just use sponge filters. They don't produce lots of waste so keeping the water clear can be done through your water changes. The sponge filter will do it's job in establishing bacteria, and IMO are very under-rated even for large tanks. (obviously most aquarium stocks are not suited for just sponge filters)


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

If you'd like a filter, I would _definitely_ say make yourself a sponge filter. DIY projects can also be quite fun as well, very relaxing.


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I was curious to see if anyone else doesn't use a filter. Thanks!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got a 5.5gallon tank.. I just made a different thread about it last night actually. Anyway 
I don't use a filter, I've got about 8 plants in there and I change the water once a week. I do water checks a couple times a week (I'm trying to cycle another tank, a 3 gallon tank and it's a pain in the butt) so I'm using the API Ammonia liquid test and so far I've had no readings of ammonia in my 5 gallon uncycled non filtered planted betta tank.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Moved my betta from a 1/2gal to a 5gal - had to remove the filter as my betta was not impressed with it....lol

I havnt quite figured out "cycling" so i am doing full water changes once a week and partial water changes almost daily. Seems fine....testing water twice a week and its been good.

I dont think its necessary.


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, just a another quick question, does the water get cloudy without a filter?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine doesn't.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

My tank doesn't either! And I only have a 2.5G D: I just keep up on partial water changes twice/week and 100% every week.. or whenever I feel like it. Doing 100% gives me something to do so these days, it's every other day


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

Starbright said:


> My tank doesn't either! And I only have a 2.5G D: I just keep up on partial water changes twice/week and 100% every week.. or whenever I feel like it. Doing 100% gives me something to do so these days, it's every other day



I use a small whisper internal filter the box says 1-3 gallon but I'm using it on a 5 gallon. The current is low my Betta is not to crazy about it but he seems to be fine if i run some times. I have it set up on one one side of the tank back to front takes the current and he can chill one the other side and not be affected. the box claims it can filter 20 gallons an hour so I try to run it for a hour 1/2 hour in the morning and 1/4 before bed. 
I have noticed a big difference in the clarity of the water and my live plant life seem to be doing better. 
I also do once a week water changes of 25%.
I'm new but what do you guys think?


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you mean that small black filter with the plastic tube on thE botom? I've had those for my betta tanks at one point and just wasn't satisfied so I took them out. 

But if it works for you then yeah! Filtration is better than no filtration!!


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

yup that is the one. I just use plants in front of the flow and my guy doe's not mind it. I now leave it on all the time.
It really comes down to how temperamental your fish is. But this little filter is great.
I recommend it.


----------

